# General > Films >  Revenant and Suffragette

## gleeber

Another two great movies this week. Both were snapshots in time of events that shaped the world. Revenant was a story about frontiersmen in an uncharted America at a time when almost every waking hour was devoted to survival. One of the best pieces of special effects I ever saw was Leonardo Di Caprio fighting with a Grizzly bear.
Suffragette was about a different struggle. Women's rights. It should be shown in schools.

----------


## scorpion

Went to Revenant , last night Gleeber , excellent movie even if it did make the wife a bit squeamish in parts

----------


## Tighsonas4

hi jim glad to see your still to the fore

----------

